# My World Record Largest Floppy Cube



## Tony Fisher (Jan 21, 2019)

This is my 1m square fully functional Floppy Cube. I will add a construction video in a few days.


----------



## adsuri (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice!! Can't wait for construction!


----------



## pjk (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesome! What do you do with all these huge puzzles after you build them?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 27, 2019)

Great work Tony Sir!


----------

